# Rabbit Stew Tonight!!!



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so upset, I could almost cry!

my EVIL EVIL rodent willum climbed onto my bed and got to my witchery bag, which is worth $300. He's chewed a HOLE in it! it's totally not fixable, and it's right next to the zip, so I'll see it every time I close the bag!

I know he's just a bunny, and he's come sneaking around me now sniffing my feet and trying to be cute since I screamed and stamped at him (rabbits stamp at other rabbits when they're mad) but seriously, he is SO destructive. I'm not really angry at him so much as upset that I left it somewhere he could get at it (ie, anywhere below waist height apparently!), and obviously, upset that my bag is totally ****ED!

It's the only nice, expensive bag I have and now it has a big chunk taken out of it!


----------



## internetchick (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh man I would cry!


----------



## Anthea (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohh dear, not much you can do, it sucks


----------



## Karren (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww!! The little guy didn't mean it.. I had a bunch of lab rats in college and they escaped and ate all the bindings off all my books and chewed my stereo wire up...

You need to get Wilum his own very expensive chew bag..


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 27, 2008)

oh no rosie...i would sooo cry.....i dont know wat u could do...dont think there is alot that can be done...could u take sumwhere to get fixed? so its not so noticable?

I hate when things like this happen....daughter got into my Napoleon primer and decided to squeeze the whole thing out...i was soo angry i cried 36$ GOOOOONE.....


----------



## Shelley (Oct 27, 2008)

Rosie, I am so sorry to hear about your bag



I was wondering if a shoe repair person (sometimes they fix other things besides shoes) would be able to fixr it somehow. It would be worth looking into.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 27, 2008)

I suppose it would. I'm thinking of getting the rodent de-fanged, lol!


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh boy, that sucks! I'm with Karren on this one. I had 2 rats and they got a hold of my leather jacket I left on the couch nearby. **sigh** Sorry for your loss.


----------



## speedy (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh naughty Willum! I would be so upset.


----------



## magneticheart (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh god that's bad



I'd be annoyed too.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 27, 2008)

Whew! When I read the title I literally thought at first that you had ate Willum!!! I hate to hear about your bag though. I probably would've cried more from being mad at myself but I do hope you feel better.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG...that's awful, Rosie! Bad Willum!!!


----------



## daer0n (Oct 27, 2008)

Gosh, worst thing is Willum doesn't even know what he did :S

As bad as it sounds, cause i know you loved that bag, it'll pass..now you won't leave stuff like that to his reach lol. My kids do the same, except you know, they are my kids and it pisses me off even more LOL.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 27, 2008)

I would get him a chew toy. He really has no clue what he did... Poor guy


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes the basenjis do that also...as was said, get him a chew toy. Maybe you should consider crating him while you are gone. Amanda ate a giant hole in my favorite sport coat. I could have killed her and made basenji stew, but I didn't (would have tasted bad anyway.) Nuri's right, it hurts now, but you will get over it...


----------



## Kathy (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww....sorry to hear that Rosie! But, your poor bunny didn't know it was an expensive bag! He just saw something that looked yummy! I'm sorry but I have to laugh at the title of your thread! I actually thought it was some kind of thread about your dinner! LOL!!


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would be upset too!! We got a puppy last year and he destroys things too, I feel your pain!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm sorry to hear about your bag, i would be upset too ! My cat prefers playing with my jewelry (never ever clean your jewelry with your pet around!), and she once pierced and eaten some of my uni notes. really, what's up with those animals ?


----------



## bella1342 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Rosie. My 2 year old dog (bichon) chewed my Coach purse, and it cost almost the same as yours... it was totally ruined too. I was sooo mad, and I cried... threw a fit. It took me a few weeks to forget about it and I eventually got a new purse... but that really sucks.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 28, 2008)

Are you SURE its not fixable????

I had a purse that my aunt bought in italy, and this guy's dog ate it while he was busy trying to get lucky on a first date...

it was the worst night ever...

I took it to my shoe guy, and I don't know how he did it, but he did, and he fixed it best he could- it was like only a mini scar of what started as a tangled leathery eaten mess.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok please reconsider the rabbit stew lol

OMG 300 bucks bag omg no wonder your upset!

well now u know u have to be more careful of jackets bags ect.. keep them up high on a shelf?


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know... it's a HOLE, not a tear, but I guess it couldn't hurt, not sure who I'd take it to. Mostly we have 'mr minute' shoe places that aren't that great.

to be honest, I made my dad put it away somewhere I wouldn't find it. I don't want to see it again, I know I'll get annoyed, lol! So yes, I don't actually know how bad the damage is since I haven't looked at it again since I found it


----------



## tinktink22 (Oct 28, 2008)

Rosie Im sooooo sorry. I totally understand. My dog is from a shelter and I can barely yell at him when he does stuff like that because he hides in his crate for hours. But hes been pretty good lately. Rabbits are smart he'll get the idea soon enough


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 28, 2008)

Aw Rosie, im sorry that happened, poor bag, silly rabbit lol

The topic isnt funny but the way you wrote it had me grinning, so smile, at least your funny


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww Rosie I"m sorry that happened.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Oct 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sometimes the basenjis do that also...as was said, get him a chew toy. Maybe you should consider crating him while you are gone. Amanda ate a giant hole in my favorite sport coat. I could have killed her and made basenji stew, but I didn't (would have tasted bad anyway.) Nuri's right, it hurts now, but you will get over it... I agree! It totally sucks but maybe you should put him in a crate when you are either out or can't watch him. He doesn't know he wasn't allowed to do it and it might cause him less stress to just put him up with some toys for a little while when you're out


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 29, 2008)

lol, I was IN!

but he snuck onto the bed and chewed quietly.

He also KNOWS he's not allowed to, but we spoil him. Even our breeder said he must be very very confident because no amount of spraying with water, yelling, stamping, putting him in time out...

Nothing works. He also has a huge BOX of toys but he prefers our stuff.

Just like children prefer 'real' (ie expensive) makeup rather than toy makeup, things taste better to Willum if they cost a lot, I guess, LOL


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't feel too bad, Amanda Basenji just chewed up another blanket-this makes about 5.


----------

